# Laguna Madre Trip. Any advice?



## Jrock (Mar 20, 2009)

It's on! Hooking up with Marty from Gar Quest www.garquest.com tomorrow night to try and locate some fish in the Laguna. I live 5 blocks from Bluff Landing and never hear about anyone Bow fishing in the area. Not sure where to go or where to start but I'm sure we'll find some fish. Hoping for a few stingrays and if I have my TPW laws correct we can shoot Black drum. (within limits of course). Any advice would be great, other wise I'll post the results later.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Don't forget about sheepshead. I'm not sure where y'all are planning on doing your fishing, but there are plenty of sheepshead on the flats you could stick. I see them all the time while fishing down there. They are a little spooky, but I'm sure you could get a bead on one. They are very broad and would make a good target as you can see in this picture:


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

cant you shoot flounder too?


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

remi19 said:


> cant you shoot flounder too?


I would think so, as long as it's not November.


----------



## Jrock (Mar 20, 2009)

Tail Chaser said:


> I would think so, as long as it's not November.


As far as I can tell you can NOT shoot a flounder or even gig them anymore. Rod and reel is the only method and none can be caught during November period. According to the TPW hand book. I'm almost scared to shoot anything anymore!


----------



## Jrock (Mar 20, 2009)

Tail Chaser said:


> Don't forget about sheepshead. I'm not sure where y'all are planning on doing your fishing, but there are plenty of sheepshead on the flats you could stick. I see them all the time while fishing down there. They are a little spooky, but I'm sure you could get a bead on one. They are very broad and would make a good target as you can see in this picture:


 Good call! Thanks for the pic, Mighty fine looking sheeps head.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

Jrock said:


> As far as I can tell you can NOT shoot a flounder or even gig them anymore. Rod and reel is the only method and none can be caught during November period. According to the TPW hand book. I'm almost scared to shoot anything anymore!


They are still considered a nongame fish, so you can still gig them. I've never seen anything against using a bow or speargun for them. Here is the regulation for November straight from TPWD's website:

"c Flounder special regulation: Daily bag is 5 fish except for the period Nov. 1-30 when the daily bag is 2 fish and flounder may be taken only by pole and line. Possession limit is equal to the daily bag.."


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

If you can still gig you can shoot them with a bow. What sheeps head picture are you guys talking about. Is she apart of your support group tail chaser? i need to be a supporter.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

remi19 said:


> If you can still gig you can shoot them with a bow. What sheeps head picture are you guys talking about. Is she apart of your support group tail chaser? i need to be a supporter.


..

No, think of my support group kinda like AA. Think global act local.


----------



## Jrock (Mar 20, 2009)

*Results are in.*

NOTHING!! We saw a few rays, shot at a few but missed and that was about it. The wind was ripping causing visibilty to be pretty much none which we expected but we thought we could find some where calm. Not an option. Oh well, we learned allot and got go for a boat ride and have a few cold ones. Maybe next time.


----------

